# Fire Tower Complete



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The Forest Service got their tower up for the spring fire season. The guys at the logging camp are very happy because now those fires can be spotted well in advance. The agreement was the forest service would build the tower but its up to the KMRR to build a fire car to fight the fires. Now the guys just need to keep their promise and get started on those fire cars before the fire season. The only thing the forest service is waiting on is the cabin to go along side the tower.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice Shawn, I need one of those. 

Chris


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

What a good idea! It looks great and it protects your layout also! 
Great build Shawn.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it Shawn. It looks just right. Vertical features like this draw more attention to the whole layout, I think.

Good show, Bob


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice one Shawn!
I did one but I think I like your design better.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chaingun on 29 Dec 2009 05:32 AM 
Nice one Shawn!
I did one but I think I like your design better.











That looks great and fits nice in that spot. I have seen so many different tower designs. Yours is more common out west where as mine is more common on the east coast. Although most if not all are made out of steel today.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 28 Dec 2009 08:01 AM 












I know what figure that is. Is he cutting down the new tower already









Nice looking tower. Great job on building it.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 29 Dec 2009 10:34 AM 
Posted By snowshoe on 28 Dec 2009 08:01 AM 












I know what figure that is. Is he cutting down the new tower already









Nice looking tower. Great job on building it.



LOL. Shhhhh no one was suppose to know that. LOL Actually the axe broke so I figured it would work in the tower since you can only see from the waist up. Eventually I would like to try and find a figure holding a pair of binaculars.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Eventually I would like to try and find a figure holding a pair of binaculars 

Lemax has a couple...intended for nautical settings, but might work. 

Likewise, if you root around on EBAY enough, some of the old 70 millimeter military figures (1/29th?) have binoculars as well.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Shawn,

What a logical addition to a logging show. Very, very nice job.

Les


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Shawn,
This is the one I used - Aristo I think?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat addition.


----------

